# World's Deepest Cave



## Nerina (Jan 11, 2008)

Deepest Cave, Call of the Abyss - National Geographic Magazine

click on continue to see a slideshow of pics


----------



## playstopause (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, this is incredible.
Can't be too claustrophobic to go down there (and THAT deep!).


----------



## Nerina (Jan 11, 2008)

there's no way in hell I'd go down there, but the pics are cool


----------



## Alpo (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy shit! What a huge moustache! The cave's pretty cool, too.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 11, 2008)

Alpo said:


> Holy shit! What a huge moustache!


----------



## noodles (Jan 11, 2008)

Man, I'd LOVE to go down there and stand on that 2000m depth spot. Awesome!


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 11, 2008)

noodles said:


> Man, I'd LOVE to go down there and stand on that 2000m depth spot. Awesome!



 


Crawling through those narrow spaces would kill me though.


----------



## Groff (Jan 11, 2008)

There's no way i'd be able to do that. I hate squeezing through small cracks in the rocks.


----------



## the.godfather (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah I'm not too sure I could that. I'm not even claustrophobic either. But being that 'cooped-up' in a situation like that, I don't think I could do it. Well lets put it another way, I wouldn't *want* to do it!


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 19, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Crawling through those narrow spaces would kill me though.



Dave could walk through there wearing high heels - then when he got to the bottom the dwarves of the earths core would declare him king


----------



## daybean (Jan 19, 2008)

i saw this pic last time and i thought it was a diagram on pam anderson pussy.


----------



## Jason (Jan 19, 2008)

daybean said:


> i saw this pic last time and i thought it was a diagram on pam anderson pussy.



 How bout a lil more class? We do have a few female members here. This isn't off topic btw


----------



## daybean (Jan 19, 2008)

sorry man i thought it was a cool joke but now im the jerk sorry to any females out there ..but i will not apoligize to pam anderson.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 19, 2008)

daybean said:


> i saw this pic last time and i thought it was a diagram on pam anderson pussy.


----------

